# Dumbest question of 2006



## Sheik Yerbouti (Sep 6, 2006)

I recently got new skis (yay), and was wondering if there was still a "right" and "left" ski. My old marker bindings had an R and and L on them. I've looked all over my new ones and cannot see anything. They are Volkl AC1 with marker motion lt bindings.
Feel free to point and laugh.


----------



## Greg (Sep 6, 2006)

Makes no difference in most cases. I suppose if the bindings were set up differently you would need to differentiate, but I don't think this is normally the case.

Another thread:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/7183-left-right-ski.html

Moving to Gear...


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks, keep forgetting about the gear forum.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

I've had the same exact problem with socks. I have socks that are marked L and R. Then I got some with no marks on them and wasn't sure what to do! My wife just laughed at me, bitch!


----------



## awf170 (Sep 6, 2006)

Haha, you suck.


















Seriously though, some people still do it to keep all of the edges in equal shape, because the inside edge(i think:-?) will see more damage/wear than the outside one so they will switch every few days.  The difference is probably a lot less drastic now, because with shaped skis most people carve with both edges.  I never pay attention, though.  If I don't think about it, it will end up about 50/50 anyway so why does it matter?


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Sep 6, 2006)

'zactly. My last ski's weren't shaped and I definitely pronate, so I could understand them being marked. Now, with what I am reading about shaped ski's it's not so much of a big deal.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey at least they were not asking which end is the front and which is the back


----------



## noski (Sep 6, 2006)

wintersyndrome said:


> Hey at least they wernt asking which end is the front and which is the back


 There is a front and a back?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 6, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I've had the same exact problem with socks. I have socks that are marked L and R. Then I got some with no marks on them and wasn't sure what to do! My wife just laughed at me, bitch!



LMAO


----------



## tirolerpeter (Sep 6, 2006)

*Left or Right?*



noski said:


> There is a front and a back?



It's not hard to tell, if you don't have them upside down.


----------



## tirolerpeter (Sep 6, 2006)

*Right or Left?*



Sheik Yerbouti said:


> I recently got new skis (yay), and was wondering if there was still a "right" and "left" ski. My old marker bindings had an R and and L on them. I've looked all over my new ones and cannot see anything. They are Volkl AC1 with marker motion lt bindings.
> Feel free to point and laugh.




Years ago, many ski shops did mark skiis that way.  The reason I was given related to differences in boot sole plate variations, and the possible effect on proper binding release.  I used the markings to consciously switch skiis to equalize edge wear.  Since switching to "shaped" skiis I don't bother.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I've had the same exact problem with socks. I have socks that are marked L and R. Then I got some with no marks on them and wasn't sure what to do! My wife just laughed at me, bitch!


 


ski_resort_observer said:


> LMAO


 

What are you laughing at, you haven't seen the socks with the markings on them?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 6, 2006)

andyzee said:


> What are you laughing at, you haven't seen the socks with the markings on them?



My wife writes my name in my underoos.  I love the pair with Spider Man on the back.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> My wife writes my name in my underoos. I love the pair with Spider Man on the back.


 

TMI


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 6, 2006)

andyzee said:


> TMI



What do you have against Spider Man?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> What do you have against Spider Man?


 

Like Spiderman, just not on your underoos.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 6, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Like Spiderman, just not on your underoos.



The hijack ends here.  I don't think they even make underoos anymore.

Sheik, this isn't a dumb question.  If you want to see some dumb questions go back and look at my old posts.  ;-)


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 6, 2006)

There's a top and a bottom?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> If you want to see some dumb questions go back and look at my old posts.  ;-)



Just your old posts??


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 6, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Just your old posts??



Score:
bvibert 1
Grassi21 1 (i had that comment about the degenerates that operate the lifts at Sundown)

;-)


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's a pic of the socks, notice the "R"


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Here's a pic of the socks, notice the "R"



That just means they're racing socks.  You know, like those Type-R stickers on the ricers...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

bvibert said:


> That just means they're racing socks. You know, like those Type-R stickers on the ricers...


 

No, the other one has an "L" on it. Don't be a wise guy!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2006)

andyzee said:


> No, the other one has an "L" on it. Don't be a wise guy!



Duh!  Every race has to have a *L*oser, doesn't it??

Dumbass... :roll:


:lol:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Duh! Every race has to have a *L*oser, doesn't it??
> 
> Dumbass... :roll:
> 
> ...


 
Wiseguy! :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Wiseguy! :smash:



That's what I get paid for...

Oh wait, no, that's something else...

Seriously I don't think I've ever seen socks with L and R on them.  Are they for skiing?  Do they make you faster??


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

bvibert said:


> That's what I get paid for...
> 
> Oh wait, no, that's something else...
> 
> Seriously I don't think I've ever seen socks with L and R on them. Are they for skiing? Do they make you faster??


 

Actually most of the sox I have for skiing do really have an R and an L. And yes, they are specific to skiing. I do also have a few pair that don't have the R and L, and with those, I do joke with my wife that I'm not sure how to put them on. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Actually most of the sox I have for skiing do really have an R and an L. And yes, they are specific to skiing. I do also have a few pair that don't have the R and L, and with those, I do joke with my wife that I'm not sure how to put them on. :lol:



You didn't answer the question.  Are you faster in the fancy socks with L and R than the uni-sided socks??


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

bvibert said:


> You didn't answer the question. Are you faster in the fancy socks with L and R than the uni-sided socks??


 

Don't know, I'll have to time myself this season. That's an interesting question. Another one worth checking into is how fast I would be if I put the left sock on the right foot and the right on the left foot. Also, what would happen if my wife mixes them up in the wash and packs two left socks. Damn, looks like I got my work cut out for me this winter!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Don't know, I'll have to time myself this season. That's an interesting question. Another one worth checking into is how fast I would be if I put the left sock on the right foot and the right on the left foot. Also, what would happen if my wife mixes them up in the wash and packs two left socks. Damn, looks like I got my work cut out for me this winter!



Make sure you take careful notes!  I expect to see a detailed spreadsheet and report in the spring.


----------



## thaller1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Laugh if you will, but I mark my skis so I can tell the left from right .. after I've broken them in... if I swap them I can tell.. they don't feel right ..I must put more or less weight on one side leaving me feeling unbalanced after they've broken in..


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Make sure you take careful notes! I expect to see a detailed spreadsheet and report in the spring.


 

Hey pal, you don't get off that easy! I need someone to time me with a stop watch!


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 6, 2006)

thaller1 said:


> Laugh if you will, but I mark my skis so I can tell the left from right .. after I've broken them in... if I swap them I can tell.. they don't feel right ..I must put more or less weight on one side leaving me feeling unbalanced after they've broken in..



The bigger question is could you tell the difference if they weren't marked?


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 6, 2006)

I use Austin's method.  I don't pay attention and figure they'll wear evenly that way.  I guess it is possible that when your bindings were mounted one was measured with your left boot and the other with your right boot, which might lead a technician to place left/right stickers on the skis, but any difference in length between your boots is probably no different than the error involved in mountain bindings, so I wouldn't worry about that at all.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 6, 2006)

kcyanks1 said:


> I use Austin's method.  I don't pay attention and figure they'll wear evenly that way.


i don't find this to be a good method because when i put my skis together, i always put them together in a certain way and invariably always have a certain ski in a certain hand when i take them apart (i can tell which ski is which by looking at the bases usually :lol:  ). i generally make an effort to make sure i am switching up the skis right to left. though as previously mentioned, all the edges tend to wear a lot more evenly than they used to due to new design and a more balanced technique.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 6, 2006)

I can't believe I spent time reading this thread:smash: :smash:  ;-)


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> i don't find this to be a good method because when i put my skis together, i always put them together in a certain way and invariably always have a certain ski in a certain hand when i take them apart (i can tell which ski is which by looking at the bases usually :lol:  ). i generally make an effort to make sure i am switching up the skis right to left. though as previously mentioned, all the edges tend to wear a lot more evenly than they used to due to new design and a more balanced technique.


 

Steve, you may want to check this site out: http://www.ocdonline.com/


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> i don't find this to be a good method because when i put my skis together, i always put them together in a certain way and invariably always have a certain ski in a certain hand when i take them apart...



I'm the same way, but I still don't really care all that much.  Sometimes I'll purposely throw the ski in the right hand to the left just to switch things up though...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I'm the same way, but I still don't really care all that much. Sometimes I'll purposely throw the ski in the right hand to the left just to switch things up though...


 
Now that's a rebel!!!!! You go boy!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Hey pal, you don't get off that easy! I need someone to time me with a stop watch!



I'm not sure if my stop watch has an hour hand...



:lol: Sorry couldn't resist, that in no way means that I think I'm better than you...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I'm not sure if my stop watch has an hour hand...
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Sorry couldn't resist, that in no way means that I think I'm better than you...


 

Hehe, from what I heard, at times a minute hand is too much for you.:smash: 


:lol: Sorry couldn't resist, that in no way means that I think I'm better than you...


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Sep 7, 2006)

Good lord this thread got a life of it's own. Thanks for the info, actually I think the marker bindings had the R & L etched into the front part.
Thanks again, and I've gotta find me some of those R&L socks!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 7, 2006)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> Good lord this thread got a life of it's own. Thanks for the info, actually I think the marker bindings had the R & L etched into the front part.
> Thanks again, and I've gotta find me some of those R&L socks!


 

See what you started!  I think we're all just itchin for a bit of snow


----------



## noski (Sep 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Also, what would happen if my wife mixes them up in the wash and packs two left socks.


 Skiing with two left feet won't look good



sledhaulingmedic said:


> There's a top and a bottom?


 Silly. The side that has the springs that pull up over the heel and toe of your ski-doo boots is the top. Even I know that.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 12, 2006)

Wait just one goll-danged second here. Socks go on your _feet_? I thought they were like mittens, just without thumbs. Man, this could really improve my skiing.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 28, 2006)

the tech at the shop told me there is a r and l for a reason...when you walk in your boots, you wear down the sole differenty on each side, therefore, when the tech is adjusting your bindings he should take that 'wear down' into account and set them accordingly;......that said, i dont do the r/l system, i swap skis as to wear my edges more evenly


----------



## andyzee (Sep 28, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> the tech at the shop told me there is a r and l for a reason...when you walk in your boots, you wear down the sole differenty on each side, therefore, when the tech is adjusting your bindings he should take that 'wear down' into account and set them accordingly;......that said, i dont do the r/l system, i swap skis as to wear my edges more evenly


 

Or you could just swap your boots!


----------



## Marc (Sep 28, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Or you could just swap your boots!



Or walk backwards half the time...


----------



## roark (Sep 28, 2006)

Dumbest question, not dumbest answer... :dunce:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey, so long as me and Marc are allowed to answer, stupid questions will always get stupid answers! :smash:


----------

